
Reading List for Getting Started with Service Workers - adamstac
https://changelog.com/essential-reading-list-for-getting-started-with-service-workers/
======
jaymiejones86
Incredible list of resources for Service Workers. If you are looking to dive
into Service Workers, this is the place you need to be.

~~~
adamstac
:thumbsup: Thanks Jaymie -- you're going to love our follow-up post with our
essential videos to watch.

------
adamstac
HN -- Why you trim the word "Essential" off the title here? It's a keyword to
the title of the post. Bummer.

